# Auto-Misting? Humidifier?



## rbaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

Do any of you actually have a setup that has an auto mister in it? Also, do you generally just put all of the food in the cage or just feed them as much as they need so they don't *live* with their prey and keep the food in a separate cage?

Thanks!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm.....an auto mister seems pretty cool. I don't know anyone who has one. Also, if you feed crickets to them, I wouldn't leave them there because they can kill one(teaming up?). Other than that, the mantis mught just kill them all because they are annoying or something without eating them.


----------



## rbaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks asd! I think the orchids I am getting from Yen are feeding on flies--so no crickets, you think they'll be just as much of a threat? Wouldn't matter too much I suppose--but sometimes if I am out of town I'd like to be able to put in a bit more food to last her a couple days.

I'm looking into those misters for reptiles, hopefully I can find one that isn't as bulky or obtrusive for a little acrylic container.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> Thanks asd! I think the orchids I am getting from Yen are feeding on flies--so no crickets, you think they'll be just as much of a threat? Wouldn't matter too much I suppose--but sometimes if I am out of town I'd like to be able to put in a bit more food to last her a couple days.I'm looking into those misters for reptiles, hopefully I can find one that isn't as bulky or obtrusive for a little acrylic container.


if a mantis is going to molt and prey disturbs it it could kill it unless its enclosed. I wouldnt let the live prey live in there all the time unless they are enclosed. just throw food in when you should and np.

as to the mister its cheaper just to use a spray bottle


----------



## rbaby (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have no problems with a spray bottle aside from the fact that it's manual--you have to remember it every time and 2x a day at that. Also I notice that when you spray you increase the humidity levels almost immediately as opposed to keeping a stable humid environment.

If the humidity levels are high enough--would they still require to be sprayed for at least drinking or would they manage to be able to drink otherwise?


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

First, you don't have to mist twice a day unless you're in a very dry area. Secondly, an auto mister might kill your mantids. Deshawn tried one of those and got mixed results...


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2007)

> First, you don't have to mist twice a day unless you're in a very dry area. Secondly, an auto mister might kill your mantids. Deshawn tried one of those and got mixed results...


I can't see how an automister would kill the mantids but you don't need one. I mist lightly once a day.


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

> > First, you don't have to mist twice a day unless you're in a very dry area. Secondly, an auto mister might kill your mantids. Deshawn tried one of those and got mixed results...
> 
> 
> I can't see how an automister would kill the mantids but you don't need one. I mist lightly once a day.


As in overmisting them, causing a fungal infection, undermisting them...


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2007)

> > > First, you don't have to mist twice a day unless you're in a very dry area. Secondly, an auto mister might kill your mantids. Deshawn tried one of those and got mixed results...
> >
> >
> > I can't see how an automister would kill the mantids but you don't need one. I mist lightly once a day.
> ...


If it was monitored that would not be an issue. I still have yet to see this "fungal infection" everyone likes to talk about.


----------



## rbaby (Sep 7, 2007)

How about just a general humidifier then? I saw someone post this product that might be fun to tinker with. I live in California...in the valley so the air is quite dry here.

http://www.petco.com/product/10190/TropicA...-Exchanger.aspx


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 7, 2007)

> Thanks asd! I think the orchids I am getting from Yen are feeding on flies--so no crickets, you think they'll be just as much of a threat? Wouldn't matter too much I suppose--but sometimes if I am out of town I'd like to be able to put in a bit more food to last her a couple days.I'm looking into those misters for reptiles, hopefully I can find one that isn't as bulky or obtrusive for a little acrylic container.


Your welcome!  It's cool, I'm like the only one who can type my name quickly(You can learn how easily)!!!

Flies could, because lets say your mantis just molted. A fly can bother the mantid, making it fall onto the floor and getting horribly disfigured or dead.

Hmmm......You could try to invent something that releases flies everyonce in a while, once you call a phone. Some boy created a goldfish feeder. You feed it by calling the phone, and it shakes the feeder. You could maybe change it so it opens a lid of flies??? lol.  

Anyways, mantid don't really need to eat every single day. Especially if it's male. Are you sure it's a female? I know!!!!! Buy pupae, and put some there first, and then put some(one or two) on a cold pack that had a towel or something to keep it refrigerator cold. The "un-cold" ones would hatch and emerge first, being eaten. Then maybe a day later, the ones that were kept cold hatch. That would be cool if you could change it so then some cold packs last longer than others(leaving them out longer), so then they would hatch in a period of days!!!!(Okay, just in case you don't get it, the cold pack becomes room temperature, and the pupae begin to hatch. the ones that were left out would "melt" faster, so then they would begin changing faster than the other ones that were not kept out. It's kinda hard to explain. Hope you get it!)), I think that's pretty cool. :lol: You have to try it out though....


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

> How about just a general humidifier then? I saw someone post this product that might be fun to tinker with. I live in California...in the valley so the air is quite dry here.http://www.petco.com/product/10190/TropicA...-Exchanger.aspx


This is the one Deshawn got.

Rick: you have never got a fungal infection? Like when the mantid gets covered in black spots and rots away?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

How does the humidifier work? Does it have a timer or something? If it doesn't let the enclosure dry out, mold will probably grow all over the place, especially the dropped food pieces and feces.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 8, 2007)

id say just stick with misting...


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

The auto-misters are cool but expensive and no good for multiple enclosures. Also, these guys are so easy - misting every day or so is a chance to observe and care for them. Automate the whole process and what's the point? If you're out of town, neighborhood kids love to take care of mantids for you.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 9, 2007)

Since your goal was to leave for several days and still maintain drinking water and humidity, may I suggest an EASIER solution. I have an automatic drip system for my Mellers Chameleon, and after much money, 4 systems, and determination, finally have a system that I add water to the reserve only once a week. With all this experience in drip systems, I would suggest you look at a high density foam to use as your substratae. When you want to stretch out the watering, add more water to the foam.We call it Humidity Foam, and it is amazing in how long it keeps humidity in a container. You can see it @ Mantisplace,com.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## rbaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, this is great! I appreciate you taking the time to help me out. I will look into that foam, I wonder if my local reptile/exotic pet shop would have it...plus it seems like it would be easy to clean as all you'd have to do is rinse.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 9, 2007)

It not only easy to clean, it shows when you need to clean, while moss and "dirts" allow dead insects to hide. It holds water so well you will fog the sides of smaller containers!I found this foam in the airline indusry, I think they use it for the first class seats!!!!

You can buy the foam precut to fit various containers on Mantisplace.com or I can sell you 1 inch thick pieces, email me.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------

